
Experts Were Wrong About the Best Places for Better and Cheaper Health Care - SeanBoocock
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/15/upshot/the-best-places-for-better-cheaper-health-care-arent-what-experts-thought.html
======
hughdbrown
The extent to which this article is recrafted according to where it geolocates
you is surprising:

"Consider Denver, our best guess for where you might be reading this article.
Spending on Medicare patients is about average in this area. When it comes to
private health insurance, spending is also about average. Denver is one of the
few places where spending for both programs is very similar – in most, there
is some degree of mismatch."

------
Terr_
> Consider . Spending on Medicare patients is in this area. hen it comes to
> private health insurance, spending is .

I may be using an old browser, but I still didn't expect it to mis-render so
strangely. Turns out it's actually trying to geolocate you and cite something
nearby.

